# écran noir pour caméra FaceTime hd intégrée



## kirikounestpasgrand (5 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, que ce soit sur skype, sur Photo Booth ou sur FaceTime, ma caméra intégrée affiche un écran noir. Le voyant vert n'est pas allumé mais je sais qu'il capte les sons (quand je parle ça marche sur skype). Je ne sais pas comment faire pour régler le problème ???
Merci de votre aide je suis désespérée !!


----------



## Geekfou (5 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
essaie un reset SMC et NVRAM 
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201295
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204063
Si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, ouvre une session invitée et vérifie s’il s’active ou pas


----------



## skyfoxxp (6 Décembre 2015)

Peux-tu regarder dans "A propos de ce mac, plus d'infos..." tu dois trouver sur la gauche un élément appelé "camera" (je suis désolé j'ai une version anglaise je ne connais pas le terme précis dans la traduction française d'OS X).
Tu devrais trouver dans cette section la description de ta caméra FaceTime.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est que la caméra n'est plus détectée.
Soit il y a un problème matériel (cela m'est déjà arrivé sur un écran de remplacement de mon MBP : caméra défectueuse ou câblage coupé)
Soit c'est un problème logiciel comme expliqué ci-dessous et tenter un reset SMC et PRAM, avant éventuellement une réinstallation de l'OS.


----------

